# Over The Hill Gang



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey David F. - What do you think of a WDF forum section specifically for those of us old dudes who might already have one foot in the grave. 

We could discuss all our aches, pains and forgetful "senior moments".

We could remember how it used to be "back in the day".

Talk about who walked 20 miles to school in blinding snow storms. 

Or the highlight of our day, a trip to the local Social Security office.

Interesting shit like that.](*,):-({|=


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

ha ha ha, I'll ask Mike, if nothing else we can't start our own thread and I"ll use my powers to throw out the kids. ha ha ha

DFrost


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Well dang, if you are going to do that then you better get one going for the young ones who stay up all night having sex and partying. I mean let's be fair here, I'm guessing this is an equal opportunity forum right?

So go ahead and talk about those blinding snow storms and flash floods or whatever tragedies you faced on the prairie and we'll see about matching some of those stories with a little something else ha ha. Speaking of, where the heck did Ashley and Alice go??


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Well dang, if you are going to do that then you better get one going for the young ones who stay up all night having sex and partying. I mean let's be fair here, I'm guessing this is an equal opportunity forum right?
> 
> So go ahead and talk about those blinding snow storms and flash floods or whatever tragedies you faced on the prairie and we'll see about matching some of those stories with a little something else ha ha. Speaking of, where the heck did Ashley and Alice go??


 
Women, that's all they think about!!!!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Edward Egan said:


> Women, that's all they think about!!!!


Yes, that is true sometimes but not all. I mean, heck I think about cars quite a bit too.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Well dang, if you are going to do that then you better get one going for the young ones who stay up all night having sex and partying. I mean let's be fair here, I'm guessing this is an equal opportunity forum right?
> 
> So go ahead and talk about those blinding snow storms and flash floods or whatever tragedies you faced on the prairie and we'll see about matching some of those stories with a little something else ha ha. Speaking of, where the heck did Ashley and Alice go??



The difference is that us old farts have already been there, done that! Doesn't mean we've quit any of it. Just means We've learned moderation and we're settling down and experiencing new things. 
Young uns seem to think us old farts were born old. :grin: 
Every phase of life I've gone through has some wonderful and not so wonderful experiences but they were all part of learning. 
Hope it's a very long time before I stop learning. :wink:


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Reminds of the story of the 2 Bulls. A young bull and an old bull were standing on top of a hill, looking down in the valley at a herd of cows.

The young bull said: "Hey, let's run down there and f___ one of them!!".

The wise old bull said: "Son, let's walk down there and f___ them all!".


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

What would be the qualification for membership in such a section? I'm not that old, at least thats what people say but I've been feeling like sixty-five for the last few years, but I've seen & done more stuff than a lot of people my age and older . So would I qualify for entry into such an elite circle? Or would I need to wait for a bit more silver hairs to blend in between the black?


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> The difference is that us old farts have already been there, done that! Doesn't mean we've quit any of it. Just means We've learned moderation and we're settling down and experiencing new things.
> Young uns seem to think us old farts were born old. :grin:
> Every phase of life I've gone through has some wonderful and not so wonderful experiences but they were all part of learning.
> Hope it's a very long time before I stop learning. :wink:


Thanks Bob as usual you have a very settled way of putting it. 

We might be old but we aint dead yet LOL


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

And another good quote: It's in a Toby Keith song, but it was one of my dad's favorite sayings way before Toby used it:

"I'm not as good as I once was, but I'm as good once as I ever was."


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Brian Anderson said:


> We might be old but we aint dead yet LOL


this is EXACTLY what i tell my dear children!! =D>:-\"


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Bunch of old farts...I'm surprised you lot can see the keyboard never mind type .


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

If I was queen I would say the rule should be no one under 55 allowed.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> Bunch of old farts...I'm surprised you lot can see the keyboard never mind type .


It's all by touch. I know my way around a............ keyboard.

DFrost


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> Well dang, if you are going to do that then you better get one going for the young ones who stay up all night having sex and partying. I mean let's be fair here, I'm guessing this is an equal opportunity forum right?
> 
> So go ahead and talk about those blinding snow storms and flash floods or whatever tragedies you faced on the prairie and we'll see about matching some of those stories with a little something else ha ha. Speaking of, where the heck did Ashley and Alice go??


Those all night wild partying stories was the "back in the day" discussions I was referring to. Those VIVID memories never go away even with multiple senior moments.\\/

I think my generation invented that stuff.:lol:#-o


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Maggie, a highly developed sense of touch can be a wonderful thing. :grin: :grin: :grin: 


Lee said;
"I think my generation invented that stuff".:lol:#-o

Exactly what I told one of the grandkids when she asked if her music was to loud.
WTH! Mic Jagger is older then I am. :lol:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Maggie, a highly developed sense of touch can be a wonderful thing. :grin: :grin: :grin:


But don't your fingers drop off after age 55 ?? You guys touch typing with your chin ??


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> But don't your fingers drop off after age 55 ?? You guys touch typing with your chin ??



Contrary to young un's opinions, nothing drops off at 55. :twisted:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> But don't your fingers drop off after age 55 ?? You guys touch typing with your chin ??


No chin, that is what my cane is for --------- and occasionally smacking the dogs.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Well Lee uses a cane,,, David F 'knows' his way around, Bob's bits haven't dropped off yet so he's ok, so,,,,anyone else dare chime in ?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> Well Lee uses a cane,,, David F 'knows' his way around, Bob's bits haven't dropped off yet so he's ok, so,,,,anyone else dare chime in ?


chuckle, chuckle. Kind of takes me to the old saying: Ain't as good as I once was, but I'm as good once as I ever was. There are some times from the 60's that I do remember, some I wish I didn't, and some I have absolutely no clue, ha ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Contrary to young un's opinions, nothing drops off at 55. :twisted:


 
Nothing drops off at 55 but things do begin to decidely droop......gravity is a real bitch.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Nothing drops off at 55 but things do begin to decidely droop......gravity is a real bitch.


Us guys have some great medications, currently on the market, to cure "DROOP".

Temporarily at least!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

By temporarily I mean if it lasts more than 4 hours you are going to DIE! Happy!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Us guys have some great medications, currently on the market, to cure "DROOP".
> 
> Temporarily at least!


Theres floppy and theres drooooop
....prolly worst fot the boxer crowd...well i can empathize .....my boobs have gone south but at least they have.... not hit the water in the toilet


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I think my generation invented that stuff.:lol:#-o


And it was mine that perfected it. =D> What kind of people do you think were raised up by your generation? People like me ha ha!!


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Nicole Stark said:


> Yes, that is true sometimes but not all. I mean, heck I think about cars quite a bit too.



Where is this type of rare woman?


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Tyree Johnson said:


> Where is this type of rare woman?


AK


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Us guys have some great medications, currently on the market, to cure "DROOP".
> 
> Temporarily at least!


yeah........um I wasn't thinking about the male droopy bits........:lol: I was thinking about what gravity does to us poor gals!!!!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Geeezus, keep it to yerselves will ya.....this is a public forum !!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

All the wrinkles, droopin, draggin and saggin just add character. 
I always did say there ain't no ugly women, just some with ugly attitudes.:wink:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Please guys, from the last run of posts; 


NO PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








kiddin


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Please guys, from the last run of posts;
> 
> 
> NO PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Beat me to it Peter, I've been scared to look ! :grin:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> Geeezus, keep it to yerselves will ya.....this is a public forum !!!!


OK, what delicate flower stole Maggie's login? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> I always did say there ain't no ugly women, just some with ugly attitudes.:wink:


 That is flat out B.S. Have you been to your local walmart lately.:-&. I'm sure you got some real doozies out in the midwest


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

I've just gotta jump in here. I wondered how in the world AARP knew I was turning 50 back then 6 mos before and I was aggravated that 'someone' told them. :evil: Then the 55 hit and I became eligible for senior discounts. Now we're talkin!! \\/ The only problem has been tho that I dye my hair blonde as it is closer to my real color, gray, and so I dont always look the senior part. I quander often lately if those discounts are worth going gray, oh my the cost of vanity! :mrgreen: So far as slowing down, I do everything I did 30+ years ago, just sometimes a little slower. Uh, I meant activity-wise as in physical, outdoors, dogs, horses, farm, all that.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Denise Gatlin said:


> I've just gotta jump in here. I wondered how in the world AARP knew I was turning 50 back then 6 mos before and I was aggravated that 'someone' told them. :evil: Then the 55 hit and I became eligible for senior discounts. Now we're talkin!! \\/ The only problem has been tho that I dye my hair blonde as it is closer to my real color, gray, and so I dont always look the senior part. I quander often lately if those discounts are worth going gray, oh my the cost of vanity! :mrgreen: So far as slowing down, I do everything I did 30+ years ago, just sometimes a little slower. Uh, I meant activity-wise as in physical, outdoors, dogs, horses, farm, all that.


Wait until you are almost 65. Then you get bombarded by health insurance companies. Telephone and mail all wanting to sell you supplemental insurance. I just ask them if it will continue to pay for my chemo, they usually hang up.

DFrost


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Haha a guy i know got a licence to buy/sell cars. showed me database about that had info about most of my entire life spending pattern. the details were scary, could know just about everything about anything i ever did.

these databases are legal and for sale, police surveillance work seems a no brainer, wasn't anything special about me, i'm a complete nobody, can get same info on anyone. just a few compliance rules on what he does with the info.

scary sh!t.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Been there, done that.
Ooh yooh, big bother is watching. Yeah yeah.
Pay in cash and don't shop on the internet.
Hoover never died, he's alive and well still collecting, only more broadly now.

Ooh, I'm so afraid of terrorists. Thank-you Mr. Hoover.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

like some old american author wrote long before the internet, cannot remember exact words.......

your security is not worth losing yr freedom over.........


or something.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> like some old american author wrote long before the internet, cannot remember exact words.......
> 
> your security is not worth losing yr freedom over.........
> 
> ...


That sounds kinda profound in a strange sort of way.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Haha a guy i know got a licence to buy/sell cars. showed me database about that had info about most of my entire life spending pattern. the details were scary, could know just about everything about anything i ever did.
> 
> these databases are legal and for sale, police surveillance work seems a no brainer, wasn't anything special about me, i'm a complete nobody, can get same info on anyone. just a few compliance rules on what he does with the info.
> 
> scary sh!t.


This is one of the very reasons I have always always refused all store cards, points cards, discount cards etc. and where possible, pay by cash. So the gits don';t get the lowdown on me, and certainly not for free !


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

i dont mind the lowdown part, my life would make an intensely boring read, its the lack of consent and trade in financial, health and other personal data for profit i gotta problem with.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> i dont mind the lowdown part, my life would make an intensely boring read, its the lack of consent and trade in financial, health and other personal data for profit i gotta problem with.


That was my point Peter!

You are consenting by accepting all these cards, that is the deal.....points for data to be sold for a profit and to be used against you.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

todd pavlus said:


> That is flat out B.S. Have you been to your local walmart lately.:-&. I'm sure you got some real doozies out in the midwest



:-o Those are wimmins?? Not really sure if they qualify.....or who's going to volunteer to find out. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

todd pavlus said:


> That is flat out B.S. Have you been to your local walmart lately.:-&. I'm sure you got some real doozies out in the midwest


Walmart does seem to attract the "WEREWOLF" crowd. It's also good for people watching some of the trampy looking stuff walking around in there.:smile:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Irritated me when they took the McD's out of Wally world. It was a comfortable place to sit and be a people watcher. As folks have said, there sure was some interesting watching.

DFrost


----------

